# BANK ACCOUNT INFORMATION



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Good Morning,
I made a huge mistake and all I get are automated answers. I changed banks. for my second payment. What I did was I left off the last 2 numbers of my account number. So I see on my earnings page that they said it posted and paid. I called the bank they said they have no record.Of course Amazon does not seem to have a person to talk with. So I am emailing the system and getting automated answers. I do not know who I can talk to because the Support lines say you can only email.. Any suggestions. I know it was my mistake but there is not a person to talk with


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

Nevermind...number no longer working.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

1) Call your bank (the actual one) and see if the payment have been posted?
2) Go in the app > Account > Bank Account > Account Number, do you see new account info?


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> 1) Call your bank (the actual one) and see if the payment have been posted?
> 2) Go in the app > Account > Bank Account > Account Number, do you see new account info?


The bank has no record. and the new account info is in there I changed it before the payment was do. thanks for the help. I am so frustrated no human help 4 this at amazon.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> The bank has no record. and the new account info is in there I changed it before the payment was do. thanks for the help. I am so frustrated no human help 4 this at amazon.


Amazon payment is processed on Wednesday, did you put the new bank info after Wednesday?


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Amazon payment is processed on Wednesday, did you put the new bank info after Wednesday?


I put the account information in on Tuesday. I am hoping they will see that it's not a valid account number and we do it or look at it I hope they did not just put it in someone's account and that person will never acknowledge it


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> I put the account information in on Tuesday. I am hoping they will see that it's not a valid account number and we do it or look at it I hope they did not just put it in someone's account and that person will never acknowledge it


It will take some time to update account info, probably give couple of days and keep checking in the new bank account. Trust me, Amazon will pay you. Good Luck!


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> It will take some time to update account info, probably give couple of days and keep checking in the new bank account. Trust me, Amazon will pay you. Good Luck!


Thank you very much I appreciate your feedback I will just sit back now and wait and try not to stress


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> Thank you very much I appreciate your feedback I will just sit back now and wait and try not to stress


If you are very very stressed call me, my number is (911)911-9111 lol, see you are smiling already!


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> If you are very very stressed call me, my number is (911)911-9111 lol, see you are smiling already![/ thanks that actually made me laugh


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Within two days the payment will reject back to Amazon. How long it will take Amazon to credit you back is a mystery...


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

If the payment was attempted to a bad account or ABA routing number, it will take a couple days to "bounce" back to Amazon. Then Amazon _should_ contact you to fix it -- confirm your info is corrected, then they'll reprocess the payment.


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

I remember reading somewhere that if you change it it could take up to 5days extra. Also with banking regulations it is unlikely be deposited incorrectly.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

WMUber said:


> Within two days the payment will reject back to Amazon. How long it will take Amazon to credit you back is a mystery...


Thank u


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

jester121 said:


> If the payment was attempted to a bad account or ABA routing number, it will take a couple days to "bounce" back to Amazon. Then Amazon _should_ contact you to fix it -- confirm your info is corrected, then they'll reprocess the payment.


Thank u


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

I just want to say thank you to everyone for all your help. I even talked to my boss at the warehouse he was a great guy he could not give me a number to Amazon Flex to help me. What I do not understand is why there is no phone number to contact them for the drivers or if there is it's a big secret just like the pickup locations. I just think it's wrong because sometimes we have problems I know we have support that helps us with deliveries and stuff and those people have always been really really good to me so I have no complaints about them but this is important stuff even though it was my fault. Just venting thanks for listening


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

Dakota2009 said:


> I just want to say thank you to everyone for all your help. I even talked to my boss at the warehouse he was a great guy he could not give me a number to Amazon Flex to help me. What I do not understand is why there is no phone number to contact them for the drivers or if there is it's a big secret just like the pickup locations. I just think it's wrong because sometimes we have problems I know we have support that helps us with deliveries and stuff and those people have always been really really good to me so I have no complaints about them but this is important stuff even though it was my fault. Just venting thanks for listening


Seriously x 10


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Phone support is so _passe_... email is the way of the future, they get a paper trail (so to speak) and easier to manage and prioritize.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Phone support is so _passe_... email is the way of the future, they get a paper trail (so to speak) and easier to manage and prioritize.


The only problem with that is that everything comes back automated not answering the specific question I'm asking them. I understand what you're saying but in some instances when you can communicate back and forth with somebody email is great when you get automated replies that sucks


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

I agree email support rocks when it's done well. This isn't. I've sent 2 emails to support on the same subject. I received 2 replies that didn't come anywhere close to answering my question.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ahhh... it appears both of you are making the understandable mistake of starting with the assumption that Amazon cares about you as a contractor and wants to help you do your work efficiently and happily. This is not the case.

Amazon wants their boxes delivered in the cheapest, fastest, most hassle-free method possible. Paying people to talk to you on the phone costs money. Hiring new drivers from the queue costs nearly nothing, just a few bucks for the background check. When you screw up your bank info or want to change warehouses or want to get reactivated or want to argue about a Customer Expectations Nasty-Gram, it's in Amazon's interest to just spawn auto-reply email responses until you get fed up and go away.

Approaching the business relationship from this mutual perspective will greatly enhance your time driving for Flex.... while it lasts.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Approaching the business relationship from this mutual perspective will greatly enhance your time driving for Flex.... while it lasts.


So cynical yet so accurate


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Ahhh... it appears both of you are making the understandable mistake of starting with the assumption that Amazon cares about you as a contractor and wants to help you do your work efficiently and happily. This is not the case.
> 
> Amazon wants their boxes delivered in the cheapest, fastest, most hassle-free method possible. Paying people to talk to you on the phone costs money. Hiring new drivers from the queue costs nearly nothing, just a few bucks for the background check. When you screw up your bank info or want to change warehouses or want to get reactivated or want to argue about a Customer Expectations Nasty-Gram, it's in Amazon's interest to just spawn auto-reply email responses until you get fed up and go away.
> 
> Approaching the business relationship from this mutual perspective will greatly enhance your time driving for Flex.... while it lasts.


Okay I can understand what you're saying, but I'm not about to give up when it concerns money. If it was because I got a ding for a package that would be one thing since it's the money I will continue to pursue it and I know it was my screw up and I agree with you they do not care that's understandable. I am hoping they help me correct this one. Only time will tell.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh, I agree 100% Dakota, you earned that money and should be paid for it. I can't imagine it's the first time someone messed up and they had an ACH bounce back, I do them at work and we have a couple kick back every month or two. People change banks or account numbers, or they didn't get set up correctly in the first place... it just happens. Hopefully Amazon has a process for it that isn't too tedious, once they figure out what happened.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

I am hoping that they do also. They're a big company it just reminds us that we need to pay more attention when we do stuff. Lesson learned for myself.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Well as of this morning, I received an answer. They said to make sure my account information is correct and they are resending. 
Thanks for all your help. As I look on my account I see that it is pending.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Just an update, finally they have put my pay in a pending status. This was after I received the notice about the account # being inactive. So at least it is coming to be coming some time soon. Thanks for all the advice


----------

